# What interior rattles have you got?



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Had my car for just over 3 months now, very pleased with it, but have been continuously chasing the rattles! They're nothing major, but any slight rattle at all drives me mad, so I have to get it 

The worst was behind the passenger side rear seat, sounded like a plastic carrier bag being squeazed slightly. Took the back seat out and discovered it was the thick wide flexible tape around the wiring loom going through the upper metal of the back seat area, flexing under body movement. Fixed.

The next was an intermittent squeak. Thought it was the runners under the drivers seat, but eventually discovered it was the drivers left foot rest plate. Took it off, tightened the 2 nuts and added a nut to the top fixing, now quiet as a mouse.

Currently have a very quiet tick coming from the passenger side dashboard noticeable at slow speeds, at higher speeds the road noise drowns it out. Could be a tricky one, I suspect it's wiring tape again but under the dash, so will have to remove the glove box to investigate it.

I know the rear brake pads rattle in the calipers, and the gearbox rattles like a bucket of nails, that's fine lol, it's just tiny rattles that shouldn't be there that get to me 

Anyone else got hyper sensitive hearing?


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

Trevgtr said:


> Anyone else got hyper sensitive hearing?


That would be me! But as I'm not as handy as you in removing panels my car is off to Marshall Cambridge next week for them to take a look/listen! Wish I could do myself but I am getting a 370z for a few days which will be fun!? Rear passenger seat noise I have too which is so annoying on anything other than a perfect surface. Does the seat come out easily? The centre console creaks a little to around/above DVD slot and 3 mode switches which is equally irritating! OCD maybe but I've always been the same with rattles! People say turn up the stereo, that is not viable in my head!! :runaway:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got a small occasional squeak from the rear seat somewhere. That's all.
Previous MY10 was rattle and squeak free.

Think I've been quite lucky.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

My 09 has been pretty good to be honest.Also on 19k miles now and not even a sound from the original bell housing!!! No rattles from the front or rear brakes either though the fronts do squeal a bit under light braking.

The only thing I have noticed is a noise that sounds like its coming from the windsreen area when I go over a bump or a pothole.Its kind of like a single 'snap' sound as if you are popping a bubble on a piece of bubble wrap.

Doesn't do it all all the time,seems more common when its cold for some reason.

Oh and if you put sunglasses in the holder they rattle around a bit,could do with a bit of padding in there!!!!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Personally none but that car well they do rattle from the gearboxes especiallywwhen warm


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

jimbo095 said:


> Rear passenger seat noise I have too which is so annoying on anything other than a perfect surface. Does the seat come out easily?


I'm not even lying when I say it can be removed in under 15 seconds :thumbsup:

I have a rattle around the DVD unit that section seems to remove easy enough but it's really intermittent it'll make a creaking noise like mad for 10 miles then vanish for the next 500 miles. During those 10 miles the stereo goes up, the windows down and the go-faster pedal even further down I soon forget the noise is there.


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

EAndy said:


> I'm not even lying when I say it can be removed in under 15 seconds :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a rattle around the DVD unit that section seems to remove easy enough but it's really intermittent it'll make a creaking noise like mad for 10 miles then vanish for the next 500 miles. During those 10 miles the stereo goes up, the windows down and the go-faster pedal even further down I soon forget the noise is there.


15 seconds?! ok, what's the technique as don't want to just rip it out!? My dvd area creaking can also be intermittent, no doubt it will be non existent on the HPC test drive next week and I'll look a fool! 

Trev, what did you actually do to the wiring loom to fix?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

centre console just to the left of the cd slot has a rattle and thats about it


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

^ +1 intermittent though and not enough to bug me. lightly touching the plastic it stops it.
Funny, rattles et al irritate the f out of me until I know where they're coming from and then they don't bother me too much..strange. 
Every car I've ever had has had one or another to differing extent, porks, other german and jap.


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

jimbo095 said:


> 15 seconds?! ok, what's the technique as don't want to just rip it out!?


Err, yes, very easy as mentioned earlier..! found the pull clip for base and assume the lower visible bolt is for seat back. Have tinkered/taped with a few bits that could've been the culprit so will see on next drive. Otherwise the HPC can get on it!..


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Nightmare one from back passenger side - WLMG sorted but came back in 20 miles - repacking it again. Steering wheel top rattles until you touch it and DVD (right where Bose sticker is).

Most annoying is high pitched whine from fuel pumps so thinking of putting in aftermarket ones to see if that fixes.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh yeh and a small rattle at the back of the dash under the wind screen. Only on a cold day


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I hate squeaks and rattles as well so I know how you feel! Currently on my list are :

1) Buzzing from driver side A/C vent area. Seem to be better these few days because it's freezing
2) Roof sensor buzzing on heavy bass. Need to figure out how to reinforce the sticky tapes by removing sensor
3) Driver seat belt "guide" rattling/buzz - not sure how to fix this... Gave it some WD40 but still rattles
4) Dashboard rattle (near windscreen area) - only when the weather is warmer
5) Windows buzzing/rattling - noticed this during the cold weather as well. Nothing much to do but I've applied some rubber rejuvanator which helped a bit.

Solved rattling/squeaks:
1) Sunglasses holder - I've added some foaming/padding
2) Rear seat rattles - Dynamat helped a lot!
3) Silver trims rattling - Removed and applied anti-squeak tapes which fixed it


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

jimbo095 said:


> That would be me! But as I'm not as handy as you in removing panels my car is off to Marshall Cambridge next week for them to take a look/listen! Wish I could do myself but I am getting a 370z for a few days which will be fun!?


I've got the blue manual 370z and it's definitely fun to drive (engine note tad disappointing though)! Not too shabby inside as well


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> I hate squeaks and rattles as well so I know how you feel! Currently on my list are :
> 
> 1) Buzzing from driver side A/C vent area. Seem to be better these few days because it's freezing
> 2) Roof sensor buzzing on heavy bass. Need to figure out how to reinforce the sticky tapes by removing sensor
> ...


Did you custom order the dynamat out of interest and where did you put it? Anti squeak tape for the silver trims sounds good, where was that from??? 

Looking forward to the 370z as used to have a 350z back when they first came out and before the kids arrived!!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

jimbo095 said:


> Did you custom order the dynamat out of interest and where did you put it? Anti squeak tape for the silver trims sounds good, where was that from???
> 
> Looking forward to the 370z as used to have a 350z back when they first came out and before the kids arrived!!


I've got them all of eBay mate...

I've recently used a new type of Dynamat called "Dynamat Extreme". It's lighter than the traditional silver Dynamat and (in my opinion) easier to apply too! 10 sheets should be just about enough to do the rear (I didn't do the rear deck and sides)

DYNAMAT XTREME Extreme BULK KIT 10 SHEETS SOUND DEADENING | eBay

If you are just starting out I would also advise getting a roller (makes things much easier) this is just an example should be cheaper versions out there : DYNAMAT 10007 2" HD Professional Rubber ROLLER Tool | eBay

Anti squeak tapes to replenish Nissan ones : UHMW SELF LUBRICATING ANTI FRICTION TAPE ANTI SQUEAK 25MM X 1METRE | eBay

and

ANTI SQUEAK ANTI RATTLE SELF ADHESIVE FELT TAPE 25mm x 500mm | eBay


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

Cheers for info, I wouldn't know where to start in terms of applying the dynamat!? Guess there are company's out there that offer this sort of service but no doubt will cost $$$!!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Just off out, will post more later, but the rattle near the Bose sticker is the CD slot mouth, very intermittent but very loud rattle. 

Jimbo, once the rear seat was out I just reshaped the thick tape (like flashband tape) with my fingers, and moulded it tighter around the loom. It may come back, but it's been fine for the last week.


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

Nedzilla said:


> The only thing I have noticed is a noise that sounds like its coming from the windsreen area when I go over a bump or a pothole.Its kind of like a single 'snap' sound as if you are popping a bubble on a piece of bubble wrap.
> 
> Doesn't do it all all the time,seems more common when its cold for some reason.





Ja5on said:


> Oh yeh and a small rattle at the back of the dash under the wind screen. Only on a cold day





sw20GTS said:


> 4) Dashboard rattle (near windscreen area) - only when the weather is warmer


Think we all have the same problem. Mine sounds like it is coming from inside the dash on the drivers side where it meets the windscreen. Like a loose clip and its worse in the cold weather.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

jimbo095 said:


> Cheers for info, I wouldn't know where to start in terms of applying the dynamat!? Guess there are company's out there that offer this sort of service but no doubt will cost $$$!!


Jim we have started offering a full dynamat install using extreme


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Been very lucky. No rattles. Used to have a rattle from near the CD slot but it has now disappeared! Also used to have a fine rattle near the driver's window where it contacts the top rubber. After some gummi pfledge over all the rubbers, feels really tight and no rattles.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Got an intermittent one in front of passenger, sounds like its in above glove box.


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

pwpro said:


> Jim we have started offering a full dynamat install using extreme


Doh, the wish list is getting bigger by the day! Will give you a buzz re costs etc Paul.. Is this something that can also be used to minimise the really irritating stones in the wheel arches noise too!?..


----------



## mls (May 19, 2010)

Hi

I have a rattle from the DVD player front. Any idea how to remove the front of the dvd player -the carrier - so I can deal with the rattle?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I've got a rattle down by the DVD slot and it's driving me crazy...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8881521780/

I'm going to have to move it


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

Finally got the silentcoat installed, got to say that I'm impressed with the effect it has on the car. Feels more solid if that's the right word and I'd thoroughly recommend it. Transmission, road debris, trim rattles etc etc are all reduced so I can stop cringing now when driving in my pebbly works car park!! Thanks to Andy for your advice etc. and now I know exactly why I'd want your sub set up too!.. Doh!!


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

the rattle coming from the bose stereo area sorted today free of charge by nobles:clap:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice job ! Does make such a difference. Many battle scars fighting with the silver foil ?


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

as5606 said:


> Nice job ! Does make such a difference. Many battle scars fighting with the silver foil ?


Lol, it's sharp that stuff man!!! A mate applied it tbh but he said it 'got him' a few times when cutting!! Just ordered another pack to get more coverage in rear quarters etc,.. As/when you have info on that SVM meet let me know, do my best to make it.. Cheers matey..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Only my b*ll*cks when on full chat !!!!


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Right well my turn to add to the list.
When I test drove my 2010 R35 it had a rattle/squeak from what I thought was the headlining. I got them to take the sensor off and apply foam pads as described on a thread I found on here. All sorted I was told and for the first 20 miles of ownership all seemed ok. However, now the centre console trim squeaks incessantly. I can't narrow it down to a specific location, but if I push my hand on anywhere from the screen surround to the AC/Radio panel it is reduced significantly.
Now I know I shouldn't expect BMW levels of refinement but this is bordering on torture lol
I might invest in some of that anti squeak tape but I'm loathed to start pulling panels off and end up creating more rattles!


----------

